# New Video - The Lung Brewery Episode 14 - Uncle Junks and Changes



## Philip Dunkley (2/7/15)

HI Guys

In this video I outline the changes that are happening with The Lung Brewery, and I also take a look at the entire line of Uncle Junks and Uncle Junks Fog Cabin. Also, please remember to enter the Vapemaxx Competition on the Forum to win the entire line of Uncle Junks. Thank you to Vapemaxx for sponsoring the juices on this, I have been in Vaping nirvana since they arrived!!

PS Videos are shorter now, but videos will be more frequent!!

Enjoy, here it is:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## johan (2/7/15)

Love the shortened 24min version @Philip Dunkley and congratulations on the new company ... "_To be successful, you always have to run a little bit scared_" John Paul Ghetty once said 

PS. Interesting "muishond" hairstyle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (2/7/15)

Great vid again! Im excited to hear that you are going to be selling your juices, now i wont have to swop gear for them!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (2/7/15)

good luck and all the best with your new company/brand.
24min is getting closer to my attention span

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spikester (3/7/15)

Congrats bud, I wish you all the best... cant wait to see whats coming...


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

@Philip Dunkley all the best with the company/brand that you have "officially" started. I'm glad to know that the videos won't be going anywhere, because they are entertaining and informative.

Good luck and we will always have your back.


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/15)

Wow, nice going Mr @Philip Dunkley. Only the best.


----------



## Zuzu88 (3/7/15)

Awesome Review Philip, wishing you well with The Lung Brewery.

Thank you



Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/7/15)

@Zuzu88 Thanks to you mate!! I've been in vaping heaven with these juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------

